

Ask HN: Advice for seed-stage startup funding firm in India - Chirag

HN Folks,<p>I am reposting this thread from http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=964957<p>I am looking your thoughts on what all went right with YC, other than PG and team being there. I mean I see a lot of potential in India. A lot of good talent can be used internally to work on problems more relevant to Indian landscape. What you think should be done to get this rihgt.<p>If you would like to discuss this via email, you can email me at chiragchamoli@gmail.com<p>Info: I am planning to launch a seed funding company which takes the YCframework and applies it to Indian Markets, as YC is not yet present in India. My firm will emphasize on more non-internet based companies eg: Agriculture, Education, Medical Research, and Rural Innovations.
======
shabda
APart from the money what makes you a good investor?

~~~
Chirag
What makes me a good investor: 1\. I am an Engineer, with a keen sense of
problem solving 2\. Worked on 4 new products from conception to final product
3\. I know there is a need in India to encourage people to start taking the
entrepreneurial path, I am ready to provide the platform and I understand the
risk. 4\. There is an inherent approach in India by investors to only go after
IIM's and IIT (Best Colleges in India), which doesn't make sense in long run.
I have seen and faced this and I am sure I can change it. 5\. Finally, I am
passionate about Ideas and making India better.

